# Under Sink Trash Can



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on the under sink trash can? It just seems like it wants to fall off all the time. Has anyone put one in somewhere else?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

ColoradoChip said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on the under sink trash can? It just seems like it wants to fall off all the time. Has anyone put one in somewhere else?


I would love to know the answer to this one! We still have not found a better place to keep a trash can in our 26KBRS. We have just been living
with the pee wee can. Ours stays on most of the time, but it does come loose now and again.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

If yours has 3 clips on the door, with the middle one mounted a little higher than the two outer ones, hang the can on the outer ones and rotate the middle one to "clamp" the can onto the other two. These clips are identical to the clip on the outdoor kitchen that the elastic cord hooks onto...at least on mine, they are. If the clips are loose, tighten them up a bit.

We just discovered what those clips were for when Camper Louise posted a pic of her new OB, showing the door open and the trash can hanging there !! Just used it that way on our last trip and it didn't fall off.

Hope this helps







.
Brent


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Can't help you with that as ours never had one.

DH made a wooden one ( the pups liked to knock it over and clean it out







). It fits beside the couch in travel, and behind the dinette when camping.

Works for us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I moved that little useless trash can into the bathroom and it fits perfectly between the toilet and the cabinet.

I replaced it with a Rubbermaid Slim fit trash can which sits on the floor between the dvd cabinet and the door


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I tightened the 3 clips on the door and ours stays just fine. We use it to put our liquid soap bottles in during travel just in case one leaks. 3 trips totaling about 2000 miles and all is well so far. We have a larger (approx 9 gal) that we set against the wall across from the stove. Gets in the way at times.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I put mine between the fridge and the lavy on the floor and keep a pop-up one with a liner just outside the door. I empty the small after every meal to keep from smelling.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I removed mine completely and purchased a stainless steel can from Wallyworld.









Thor


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We removed the little one as well and picked up a rubber-maid slim fit from H D and placed it here

clicky> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8979

Ed


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Ditch it or use it for something else. There's no way our family of 5 could use that it the first place... I have to admit that ours has yet to see the first piece of trash... Once we got thet trailer, the first thing I bought was a 13 gallon trash can from Wally World. Works much better!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> We removed the little one as well and picked up a rubber-maid slim fit from H D and placed it here
> 
> clicky> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8979
> 
> Ed


Ed,
That's the same can we have and are very happy with it








What color is yours? Ours is white, but I like the look of yours much better


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We don't use any clips. Just put ours on the floor in the cabinet. Doesn't hold much, but it's easy to take out and put in our big collapsible container outside.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> We don't use any clips. Just put ours on the floor in the cabinet. *Doesn't hold much*, but it's easy to take out and put in our big collapsible container outside.
> 
> Mark


I put a new clippy thing on the top of mine(not sure what exactly it was) 
Just something I found in the garage drawer. No issues with it....
I like the fact that it doesn't hold much. That way it won't 
"stink up" the camper. The idea of keeping too much garbage in the camper...








I keep a larger can(with a rounded, flip type lid) right outside my door.
I bungie it to the awning arm. I use "fresh scent" fly spray 
every evening _in_ it and "no stink!" When it's full... it's one of the kids job
to take it to the dumpster!

MaeJae


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

Ours is brown and I was so happy that Ed finally found it. He was a hero that day







. Our local Home Depot had it. Now we use the little one to put dish detergent in so it doesn't turn over during travel.

-Hope


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wolfpackers said:


> If yours has 3 clips on the door, with the middle one mounted a little higher than the two outer ones, hang the can on the outer ones and rotate the middle one to "clamp" the can onto the other two. These clips are identical to the clip on the outdoor kitchen that the elastic cord hooks onto...at least on mine, they are. If the clips are loose, tighten them up a bit.
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what we do!! no problems so far !


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We use the standard small, under-sink trash can (on the flippy-clips as described) for kitchen prep and misc. inside trash during the day. Then empty it into the larger, collapsible trash can kept just outside the door. That way we have a larger trash can when needed, trash is kept mostly outside the TT, its easy to empty the b'room trash into it, its easy to see when it needs to go to the dumpster (or into the TV at night), and a full trash bag (with highly refined rippable properties) is NOT dragged thru the TT. Simple is good!

Dawn - - - we have the same model TT - - - WHERE is there a "DVD Cabinet" ???


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Dawn - - - we have the same model TT - - - WHERE is there a "DVD Cabinet" ???


You know...the little cubby on the right side of the kitchen counter...see outbacknjack's photo Here
I guess I should have said dvd player/tv shelf


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Dawn - - - we have the same model TT - - - WHERE is there a "DVD Cabinet" ???


You know...the little cubby on the right side of the kitchen counter...see outbacknjack's photo Here
I guess I should have said dvd player/tv shelf








[/quote]
Gotcha! Thanx. I feel so much better now...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ours became the "next to the toilet" trash can.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine now has a screw going through it and into the cabinet door. It no longer falls off. Hopefully I don't have to take it off often. The 26 KBRS doesn't have many other options for the trash can that I can see. We'll just empty it into an outdoor trash can about five times a day. The good news is that I don't feel so bad about those grocery bags any longer...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

As a follow-up, we're using the coat hooks by the door (only about 40" off the floor) to hang a grocery store plastic bag as our main cabin trash. When it's full we open the door and drop it in the collapsable trash can next to the steps outside. Not pretty or hidden, but very practical.


----------

